# Has everybody left?



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think all the ex pats must have left Cyprus cos this forum is like a graveyard

Where is everyone?

Lets have some happy news from someone (even sad news will prove you are still alive)

Veronica


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> I think all the ex pats must have left Cyprus cos this forum is like a graveyard
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> ...



Spain was like that a few days ago, so quiet, its still fairly quiet today, altho it usually is at weekends!! Maybe you and me have scared em all away !!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Spain was like that a few days ago, so quiet, its still fairly quiet today, altho it usually is at weekends!! Maybe you and me have scared em all away !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


That'll be it. Everyone ran from us nasty ogresses. I blame you jo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> That'll be it. Everyone ran from us nasty ogresses. I blame you jo.


 ok, I'll let you! It all my stars !!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> ok, I'll let you! It all my stars !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


They are dazzling


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh dear, I think my hubby might take my stars away, I have burnt the dinner


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Have him cook!
btw I am still here!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Have him cook!
> btw I am still here!


Phew!!!!! I thought I was on my own. Nice to see you


----------



## DanHoward (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I think all the ex pats must have left Cyprus cos this forum is like a graveyard
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> ...


Rumour has it there is alot of anti-British happening in Cyprus? Have an uncle that is moving back to England because of it.

Heard anything?


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Phew!!!!! I thought I was on my own. Nice to see you


Hi,

My Mum & Dad are moving out in 10 days' time to Polemi. lane: The house isn't finished but at least the builders are making progress. They are going to rent a place nearby for the time being.

L


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DanHoward said:


> Rumour has it there is alot of anti-British happening in Cyprus? Have an uncle that is moving back to England because of it.
> 
> Heard anything?


I havn't come across any anti British behaviour personally but to some extent I wouldn't be surprised if there is a little because so many Brits think that the locals should be grateful that we are here. They come over and moan about the way things are done here and try to change the island into a little Britian. It is people like this that I hear Cypriots complain about and they have a right to. We used to complain about the imigrants who entered Britain and then refused to integrate, wanting to change our country into something that we no longer recognise as the country we once loved. 
It is this sort of thing that led to us leaving our home country so why should we expect our host country to change to suit us.?

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Mum & Dad are moving out in 10 days' time to Polemi. lane: The house isn't finished but at least the builders are making progress. They are going to rent a place nearby for the time being.
> 
> L


I am sure they will be very happy there. Polemi is a lovely village and the surrounding is lovely and green. If we didnt work and need to be close to Paphos Polemi is a place we would like to move to.
Tell your mum and dad if they need any advice once they come over they are welcome to get in touch with me.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I am here! I recently checked out Cyprus statistics and this is the first year in many that Cyprus may not reach 2 million tourists combined with the swine flu scare, people being scared of moving about too much and the terrible economy we are lucky we have been so busy until now. Plus, this is going into the slow season - perhaps just a bit earlier than usual.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I am here! I recently checked out Cyprus statistics and this is the first year in many that Cyprus may not reach 2 million tourists combined with the swine flu scare, people being scared of moving about too much and the terrible economy we are lucky we have been so busy until now. Plus, this is going into the slow season - perhaps just a bit earlier than usual.


Hi Cleo,

Nice to see a friendly face
I was getting lonely.


----------



## kafriz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,haven't looked on here for a while as we have just got here and have been settling in.must say everywhere we have been everyone has been most welcoming. we are living
in Limassol but have been over to Protarus/agai napa area and also over the other side to Paphos and surrounding areas.we went to a local festival in Kolosi last night and i think we were the only brits there but the atmos was great and everyone explained what it was for(st Issacs celebration i think) and all the food stalls explained what they were selling and giving us free samples to try,all in all a great night. soon we will go inland a bit and start exploring some smaller villages etc <snip>. so life at the moment is great here,we are still pinching ourselves when we think back to the life we have left behind in Blighty.also i am slowly learning a bit of Greek and i think the more you try the better you are received so for us its a case of life is what you make it and we also recognise cultrual differences that we want to adapt to and not expect the cypriats to change for us.
All the best,kafriz


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kafriz said:


> Hi,haven't looked on here for a while as we have just got here and have been settling in.must say everywhere we have been everyone has been most welcoming. we are living
> in Limassol but have been over to Protarus/agai napa area and also over the other side to Paphos and surrounding areas.we went to a local festival in Kolosi last night and i think we were the only brits there but the atmos was great and everyone explained what it was for(st Issacs celebration i think) and all the food stalls explained what they were selling and giving us free samples to try,all in all a great night. soon we will go inland a bit and start exploring some smaller villages etc <snip>. so life at the moment is great here,we are still pinching ourselves when we think back to the life we have left behind in Blighty.also i am slowly learning a bit of Greek and i think the more you try the better you are received so for us its a case of life is what you make it and we also recognise cultrual differences that we want to adapt to and not expect the cypriats to change for us.
> All the best,kafriz


Hi Kafriz,

Its good to hear that you are settling in and enjoying getting to know the island.
Sorry I have had to snip a little bit out of your post but it encourages people to advertise an item for sale and they would then be breaking forum rules.
You could try looking on Cyprus classified ads,  cars, real estate, property, jobs, motorcycles, computers, telephones at www.bazaraki.com which is a free advertising site, you may well find what you are looking for on there.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Life is fine up on Troodos, the local villagers are very welcoming, mind you it would be nice to see other Brits around, unfortunately they seem to stick mainly to the coastal towns. We moved in a year ago, have been 'adopted' by a local family, taken to local festivals, and even a special church service. We are also learning Greek, albeit slowly. How about more Brits taking to the mountains? The air is better, the scenery is fantastic and the locals friendly


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Life is fine up on Troodos, the local villagers are very welcoming, mind you it would be nice to see other Brits around, unfortunately they seem to stick mainly to the coastal towns. We moved in a year ago, have been 'adopted' by a local family, taken to local festivals, and even a special church service. We are also learning Greek, albeit slowly. How about more Brits taking to the mountains? The air is better, the scenery is fantastic and the locals friendly


We would happily move up to the Mountains if we were retired. We love it up there and go as often as we can, but we need to be close to paphos to run our business.
Maybe one day we will join you up there

Veronica


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

*ghost site lol*



Veronica said:


> I think all the ex pats must have left Cyprus cos this forum is like a graveyard
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> ...


Hi Veronica

I am still here lol

I am trying to finalise the move to Cyprus - working on the details etc

Hope you are well

Regards

hotshop

XXX


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> I am still here lol
> 
> ...


Hi stranger, long time no see
Hope everything is going to plan for you.

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Veronica,

There's a similar thread on the forum on the eastern side of the island - the conclusion is that there appear to be dozens of younger families giving up on Cyprus and heading back to the security welfare UK. Crisis of the economic downturn seems to have hit. I must admit I too noticed that the traffic has slowed significantly.

I was chatting to a local developer in Nicosia who thought that there was a long way to go for the dust of the crash to settle, but much of the local market seems as bouyant as ever - he basically said that the developers had spent the best pat of the last decade (and more) basically overcharging and seeing what they could get away with (and getting away with it) but now the market of vulnerable expats seems to have dried up they've diversified into buying up land and basically selling the plots for a good price with a free house built on it (as the price of land is very high). This is a tactic to weather the storm - and it seems to be working...

As for the anti-Brit sentiments I have experienced it in Nicosia, but there's always someone else around the corner to make up for it - I was let go from one post (because of my nationality - and the boss was quite open about it - not good for business to be seen to be employing 'the former enemy') but welcomed with open arms by another employer because it was good for business to be seen to recruit internationally. Swings and roundabouts, I suppose.

Hope all are well in forumland and weathering 'the storm'!

Cheers


Kimonas


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Hello Veronica,
> 
> There's a similar thread on the forum on the eastern side of the island - the conclusion is that there appear to be dozens of younger families giving up on Cyprus and heading back to the security welfare UK. Crisis of the economic downturn seems to have hit. I must admit I too noticed that the traffic has slowed significantly.
> 
> ...


Hi Kimonas,
Yes developers are resorting to all sorts of tactics to see them through the "crisis".
We are managing to weather the storm but only because unlike so many of the bigger companies who had big overheads with expensive rental premises we work from home so keep our overheads to a minimum. Many of the big ones have vanished as there are no longer as many buyers and the developers are no longer willing to pay the huge commissions the big companies demanded.
Anyone who can hang on for the next couple of years should be in a good position to pick up the pieces once things improve again. However I very much doubt whether there will ever be the bonanza asthere was in the past, and that is a good thing. Far better for slower more sustainalbe growth in my opinion.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi lazer , hope all goes well with mum&dad new home.they find it warm after yorkshire.
we are going back to uk (for aweek dec) will be staying with daughter in catterick,before going up to scotland god i will be so cold, 32 here today love it,Think thats why site is quite its so hot for Oct.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi lazer , hope all goes well with mum&dad new home.they find it warm after yorkshire.
> we are going back to uk (for aweek dec) will be staying with daughter in catterick,before going up to scotland god i will be so cold, 32 here today love it,Think thats why site is quite its so hot for Oct.


It's certainly the hottest October we have had in the 5 years we have lived here.
I don't mind the heat but it has now also got very humid and thats a bit of a killer

The problem is though that the nights are cooler so the swimming pools are not holding the heat of the day so its flippin cold in our pool now so I have given up going for dip when I get too hot.


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

*slowwing*

Hi veronika i just checked and out 118 threads there are only 3 for cyprus . I think you must be upsetting every one . But i will keep checking you out till they can get back on. A lot of our friends over in cyprus are having trouble with broadband at the moment. I have just been on the other forum and that is really slow .
at least you still got speed on your side.
colin


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

will take your word on the pool, last in 3weeks ago it had gone from warm bath to refreshing
too fresh for me lol.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

colroy said:


> Hi veronika i just checked and out 118 threads there are only 3 for cyprus . I think you must be upsetting every one . But i will keep checking you out till they can get back on. A lot of our friends over in cyprus are having trouble with broadband at the moment. I have just been on the other forum and that is really slow .
> at least you still got speed on your side.
> colin


We are also having a few internet problems colin. We had one day where we were off all day


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> will take your word on the pool, last in 3weeks ago it had gone from warm bath to refreshing
> too fresh for me lol.
> Tricia


Trish at this time of the year the sea is always much warmer than swimming pools.
It takes longer to warm up at the beginning of the year but holds its heat much longer at the back end.
We pop down to the nearest beach if we fancy a swim now.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

1 know was in the sea today, fab!!!!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*Happy news*



Veronica said:


> I think all the ex pats must have left Cyprus cos this forum is like a graveyard
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> ...


At long last we have got our telephone and broadband and I can now get back into the forum..... yeh ... I'm back!

How are you all? Is the forum still quiet?

BabsM


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> At long last we have got our telephone and broadband and I can now get back into the forum..... yeh ... I'm back!
> 
> How are you all? Is the forum still quiet?
> 
> BabsM


Yayyyyy, Welcome back Babs:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Mum & Dad are moving out in 10 days' time to Polemi. lane: The house isn't finished but at least the builders are making progress. They are going to rent a place nearby for the time being.
> 
> L


Hi Lazer,
Hopefully they arrive safely ~ we're calling to see them in November in their rented villa. Will be interesting to compare notes and see what progress is being made on both our properties over in Polemi. Very friendly locals there!!
When you next speak with your mum and dad, please remind them we'll give them call probably the 5th or 6th.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

I'm still here too but have been busy trying to get everything sorted as I'm moving into my new flat this week.


----------



## jo7041 (Apr 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I think all the ex pats must have left Cyprus cos this forum is like a graveyard
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> ...


Hallo honey, there are some of the old diehards left. I am in Larnaca and don't have any plans to leave although I am trying to sell my old stone cottage in order to keep up with the very expensive Cyprus cost of living, Of course I picked the wrong time so will just have to hang on until the market improves.(soon I hope) 
Anyway, if you're ever here in Larnaca give me a buzz and I'll make you a nice cuppa regards Jo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jo7041 said:


> Hallo honey, there are some of the old diehards left. I am in Larnaca and don't have any plans to leave although I am trying to sell my old stone cottage in order to keep up with the very expensive Cyprus cost of living, Of course I picked the wrong time so will just have to hang on until the market improves.(soon I hope)
> Anyway, if you're ever here in Larnaca give me a buzz and I'll make you a nice cuppa regards Jo


Hi jo,
Nice to 'meet you'
I know what you mean about the cost of living and also about trying to sell a property at this time.
The only properties that seem to be selling well are below market value ones. Anything else is very hard to sell and I doubt whether things will improve very much for a few months at least.
Many people cannot drop their asking price as they would be losing money and no matter how desperate anyone is to sell no-one can afford to lose thousands.
I am always up for a 'nice cuppa' and will bear it in mind if I am ever over your way. Likewise you can always drop in on us for a cuppa if you are over in the paphos area anytime.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi , all this rain has made me stay in &sort out cupbords, ect sons room (not been there all summer ). silly little jobs that can wait if its a sunny day(like ironing).
so they are done now bring back the sun .
tan fading fast.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi , all this rain has made me stay in &sort out cupbords, ect sons room (not been there all summer ). silly little jobs that can wait if its a sunny day(like ironing).
> so they are done now bring back the sun .
> tan fading fast.
> Tricia


I dont get much of a tan even in the summer because I stay out of the sun as much as I can, sit in the shade etc. But I do like the warmth and I am missing that already
This weather is much earlier than usual


----------

